# Helpful or Neat Art Websites



## DirtD (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd like to build a little collection of art related websites. 

I have my favorite few which include : 
http://dribbble.com/
http://beta.imaginefx.com/
http://hifructose.com/

What're yours?


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 29, 2013)

http://conceptart.org/forums/forum.php

http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 29, 2013)

After posting here I've been shown Ctrl + Paint which is helpful as shit.

It's a lovely site and everyone should go there.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.scott-eaton.com/category/bodies-in-motion
http://fengzhudesign.com/tutorials.htm
http://philintheblanks.com/blog/?p=546
http://artists.pixelovely.com/practice-tools/figure-drawing/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.parkablogs.com/content/list-of-art-books-reviewed - List of various artbooks reviewed with lots of pics
http://www.parkablogs.com/content/blogs-of-dreamworks-artists-and-animators - List of Dreamworks Animators
http://www.parkablogs.com/content/blogs-of-pixar-artists-and-animators - List of Pixar Animators
http://muddycolors.blogspot.com/ - Collective illustration blog with lots of helpful advice as an artist
http://www.facebook.com/superani.jg - Kim Jung Gi, fantastic illustrator See his youtube below
[yt]LGjGhU2o7sQ[/yt]



http://enliighten.com/ - Daarken's Art Blog tons of useful tutorials
http://crayonboxofdoom.blogspot.com/ - Tom Scholes, great art and art vids
http://www.figuredrawing.info/ - Great site for figure drawing
http://creaturebox.com/ - Great Art site, waiting to get their Art Books they posted on Kickstarter
http://closertovaneyck.kikirpa.be/#home - Incredible way of viewing old paintings in high res
http://www.practicum.org/index.php?...-44-06&catid=12:2010-01-07-19-31-34&Itemid=14 - Incredible Figure Drawings done by Russian Students (*NSFW Nudity*)
http://www.linesandcolors.com/ - handy art blog about drawing
http://www.proko.com/ - Very good artist and great youtube tutorials. "Stan Proko"
http://www.2dartistmag.com/issues_2012/main.html - Cheap Magazines - specially if Imagine FX is too expensive.
http://www.3dtotal.com/index_tutorial.php - lots of tutorials and awesome
http://www.quickposes.com/pages/gesture - Another Gesture drawing tool
http://ryanwoodwardart.com/ - Awesome artist and animator. his other site ConteAnimated is worth a look too


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 29, 2013)

Not contributing, but fookin' saved. had to email myself a copy of this thread.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 30, 2013)

Thought I'd add this link about one artist in particular.
http://teamgt.com/?page_id=505 - Francis Tsai

He is an illustrator diagnosed with ALS - Lou Gerhrig's disease. 
When he could no longer use his hands, he was using his toes to draw. When he could no longer draw with his toes, he's still drawing using eye tracking technology.

Store to help support him here: http://francistsaistore.storenvy.com/

You can also read this article on Kotaku http://kotaku.com/5966448/crippled-by-disease-this-artist-found-a-way-to-keep-drawing/gallery/1


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 30, 2013)

Do podcasts count? Search 'bobby chiu' on youtube to find a ton of pro artist interviews. Real inspiring to listen to while you work on art.


----------



## Cross (Jan 30, 2013)

Great thread. Thanks for sharing everyone!

One of my favorite artists is Matei Apostolescu
http://www.013a.com/


----------



## confuseacat (Feb 8, 2013)

Marshall Vandruff's reviews for books and other resources: http://www.marshallart.com/reviews/index.php

Draw something every Friday: www.illustrationfriday.com

Draw something every day: www.reddit.com/r/sketchdaily


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 23, 2013)

Lots of resources, and who doesn't like cookies! http://cgcookie.com/concept/


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Mar 23, 2013)

Gamut mask tool:  http://www.livepaintinglessons.com/gamutmask.php
Free high-res textures:  http://www.cgtextures.com/
Figure Drawing:  http://www.drawsh.com/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 23, 2013)

Psst, some of the links you posted are already posted.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Mar 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Psst, some of the links you posted are already posted.


thanks!  I thought I caught them all, guess I missed some.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 23, 2013)

Mike Thompson awesome artist that uses Corel Painter and has tutorials: http://miketartworks.com/
Blue Canvas  neat little art site: http://www.bluecanvas.com/
WIP nation a good site that needs more love: http://www.wipnation.com


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 29, 2013)

Freshdesigner has some great tips. What I usually like about his site is he's apparently one of the few that still uses a lot of the Reilly Method (which has been a very interesting approach to art)

I am linking this particular part of his blog, but I encourage seeing all of it and his youtube channel. The reason I'm linking this part is he is showing how much he was improving by painting observational studies.

http://www.freshdesigner.com/30-day-challenge-oil-painting-january-2013/

Not found by me but Tiamat showed me the link *NSFW* classic style nude paintings. Very nice - http://www.robertoferri.net/


----------



## Misstoxin (Apr 7, 2013)

confuseacat said:


> Marshall Vandruff's reviews for books and other resources: http://www.marshallart.com/reviews/index.php
> 
> Draw something every Friday: www.illustrationfriday.com
> 
> Draw something every day: www.reddit.com/r/sketchdaily




Nice! I was totally going to post the Loomis books, I'm glad someone else did!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 7, 2013)

The Loomis Books are for sale legally. Do not post the pirated versions. No more warnings.


----------



## QT Melon (May 26, 2013)

Hello,

I thought these sites were interesting since I got into a discussion with friends the other day about a very overused color scheme known as the "Hollywood Palette"

These sites  broke down color schemes in cinematography

http://flavorwire.com/387992/color-...vie-stills-celebrate-beautiful-cinematography
http://imgur.com/a/PyRly
http://moviesincolor.com/

This one talks about movie trends but also shows the dreaded Hollywood Palette

http://www.cracked.com/article_18664_5-annoying-trends-that-make-every-movie-look-same.html

http://theabyssgazes.blogspot.com/2010/03/teal-and-orange-hollywood-please-stop.html

http://orangeandtealgames.tumblr.com/

http://io9.com/5976379/have-you-ever-noticed-that-all-movie-trailers-use-the-same-color-palette

 I find them useful to see how even in film you design color schemes for composition and mood. 

http://cinemashock.org/2012/05/21/color-scheme-in-american-beauty/

I also had visited a site that broke down the color schemes for entire films which was fascinating. I'll post more if there are people interested. I personally love it since it helps me think about composition and design in illustrations.


----------



## Harpsichord (May 30, 2013)

http://artists.pixelovely.com/

Fantastic place for practicing your gesture drawing and action posing!


----------



## CordeliaCroc (Jun 13, 2013)

http://cgcookie.com/

I know the "Concept Art" portion of this particular website has already been posted, but I think it's worth it to mention that CG Cookie offers tutorials for a variety of 3D programs as well. My favorite happens to be BlenderCookie, Blender being a completely 100% free 3D modeling/sculpting/animation program. I think it's definitely worth looking into if you want to dabble in 3D art without having to spend money on expensive programs.

http://www.blender.org/ (for the program)


----------



## Taralack (Jun 13, 2013)

CordeliaCroc said:


> http://cgcookie.com/
> 
> I know the "Concept Art" portion of this particular website has already been posted, but I think it's worth it to mention that CG Cookie offers tutorials for a variety of 3D programs as well. My favorite happens to be BlenderCookie, Blender being a completely 100% free 3D modeling/sculpting/animation program. I think it's definitely worth looking into if you want to dabble in 3D art without having to spend money on expensive programs.
> 
> http://www.blender.org/ (for the program)



On that note, Sculptris is a great 3d sculpting program made by Pixologic, who are none other than the same company who created zbrush.  http://pixologic.com/sculptris/


----------



## QT Melon (Jul 4, 2013)

I found out that Noah Bradley had released his first week of Art Camp.

He spoke about Master Studies/Copies. I learned a lot from doing one.

[yt]kQfF-P70V2Q[/yt]

The one I did 







http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2617383/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh my God, this artist 

http://www.linesandcolors.com/2012/01/05/viktor-bykov/

http://www.art-helicon.ru/eng/asp/arts_f2.asp?Direction=Next&rand=1510,061&kodAvtora=231


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 18, 2013)

Ever hated how tablets responded when you are on Windows 7 and even 8?

There's a Fix My Pen utility that disables the services for you if you don't know how.

http://viziblr.com/news/2011/8/13/fix-my-pen-makes-your-wacom-tablet-just-work-on-windows-7.html


----------



## Willow (Jul 18, 2013)

I recently discovered this site called Wysp: http://www.wysp.ws/

What sets it apart from other art sites is that it has a practice function and a set of lessons you can draw from. 
It's still relatively new I believe


----------



## QT Melon (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello

I found this article helpful because it's a habit I get into - http://www.thepiratecat.com/feature...trap-yourself-in-licking.html#!prettyphoto/0/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 21, 2013)

Willow said:


> I recently discovered this site called Wysp: http://www.wysp.ws/
> 
> What sets it apart from other art sites is that it has a practice function and a set of lessons you can draw from.
> It's still relatively new I believe



How did you find this? :0

That's helpful as fuck.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 4, 2013)

http://anatomicalart.tumblr.com/ Lots of links to resources


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 4, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://anatomicalart.tumblr.com/ Lots of links to resources



Thanks! :3


----------



## azure-anomaly (Sep 17, 2013)

sketching techniques for illustrators/designers: idsketching.com
color palettes for value/color relationship studies : chromaa | kuler | colllor | tool that generates a color scheme from a photo


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Oct 12, 2013)

Full 360 degree rotations of various bones and skeletons:  http://www.3dtoad.com/index.php


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 15, 2013)

NSFW but a good guide on what to look for as good reference.

http://www.freshdesigner.com/good-figure-drawing-reference-guide/


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 17, 2013)

How to get better at art. 
http://brandondayton.com/2013/05/how-to-practice-drawing/
http://brandondayton.com/2010/01/6-tips-to-get-better-at-drawing/
http://brandondayton.com/2013/06/3drawingskills/


----------



## Landiekate (Dec 20, 2013)

Bless this thread.


----------



## Ironsoup (May 31, 2014)

Paul Neave is awesome. And so is Dani Jones, and Michael Cheval, and Scott Hansen, and Pawel Kuczynski, and even RenÃ© Campbell. All awesome artists.


----------



## PurryFurry (Feb 16, 2015)

It's not really a 'how to get better at art' site, but I just found this chick (Senshistock) on Deviant Art who has a huge collection of model poses for artists http://senshistock.deviantart.com/.  Lots of dramatic poses too.


----------



## DemonWolfHeart2015 (May 2, 2015)

I think FurAffinity, DeviantArt, and SoFurry are the best looking furry art site I've come across so far.


----------



## Prism (May 22, 2015)

I'm surprised some of these haven't been linked already, I'm sure plenty of people know about them and/or use them already, but just in case:


*LOTS of SAI Brushes*: http://ptsbrushes.tumblr.com/
*Color Palettes* - http://www.colourpod.com/
*Color Palettes* - http://design-seeds.com/
*SPACE Color Palettes!* - http://spacepalettes.tumblr.com/
*Color Palettes* - http://pictureperfectpalettes.tumblr.com/



*Color Palette Maker* - http://paletton.com/
*Color Palettes & Maker* - http://www.colourlovers.com/
*Automatically Generate Palettes from Pictures* - http://www.colorhunter.com/

*Free Stock Images* http://www.freeimages.com/
My ABSOLUTE favorite stock image website. You do need to sign up, but other than that it's completely free!

*Random Pictures of Animals!* - http://www.animal-photos.org/shuffle/ 
Great for gesture drawing and animal studies.

*Lots of Bird Pictures/Species* - http://avise-birds.bio.uci.edu/index.html
This is really awesome for color palettes, as well as just finding cool birds to draw. c:

*Free Grunge Textures* - http://www.demilked.com/free-grunge-textures-backgrounds/
Pretty sweet if you're like me and like to overlay textures on top of your images to give them that extra bit of tactility.

*Yoga Poses* https://yoga.com/poses
Website full of interesting and neat poses with good images that can be used for references!

*Randomized Generators for just about everything* - http://www.springhole.net/writing_roleplaying_randomators/index.html
This is extremely helpful if you just.. don't really know what to draw and what to be given an idea! It's not really meant for it, but that's what I like to use it for.

F*ractal-like drawing thing*: http://weavesilk.com/
I consider this pretty artistic. Sometimes it can really give you some interesting ideas with the semi-random shapes it makes.

Hopefully that wasn't too spammy for you guys, and I hope the links help someone. c:


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 17, 2016)

If you are going to get a tablet for drawing what should you get


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 28, 2016)

shingworks on DeviantArt Tons of helpful tutorials here!

Best expressions tutorial: lackadaisy.foxprints.com: Lackadaisy look under the link ishkabibble.

onta has a bunch on FA Userpage of onta -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
as well as DA (if this is onta anyway, if not, they're still useful) http://mldoxy.deviantart.com/gallery/53604770/Tutorials


----------



## Hazelmere (May 28, 2016)

Shoutout to www.reddit.com: The Universal Academy of the Furry Arts • /r/FurryArtSchool
They have a huge number of tutorials in the sidebar, and regular workshops categorised from beginner to advanced!


----------



## kdtrieuan (Jun 6, 2016)

Not contributing, but fookin' saved. had to email myself a copy of this thread.


----------



## SevenArms (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi! I want to share this youtube channels of these artist that where great inspiration and help to me:

This is the channel of Lisa Clough, she's a wild life/surreal artist, she have great tips for traditional media and for establish an art carrer:
www.youtube.com: Lachri Fine Art

This is the channel of Aaron Blaise, a former Disney animator, he was the responsables of creating the Beast (from "The Beauty and the Beast") and the bears from "Brother Bear", he has great tips for character creation, animation, drawing fluidly, creature creaion, etc. I would love to take one of his courses one day 
www.youtube.com: The Art of Aaron Blaise

This one is the channel of Bobby Chiu, he's an animator and concept artist and has great tips, videos to keep always improving your drawing and interviews with the professionals of the field:
www.youtube.com: Bobby Chiu

And this one is the channel of Leilani Joy, she works with acrilics and has more speed paint that tips, but her sparkly personality and optimism is really contagious:
www.youtube.com: Leilani Joy

I hope it helps! ^-^/


----------



## Xinronyr (Jul 15, 2016)

I started a Furry Artists Discord group recently. Here's a link to it. :3


----------



## Zenoth (Jul 29, 2016)

This thread is awesome. Just got my hands on a tablet for the first time  and these links are great ^^


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 29, 2016)

I feel like I'm missing out on something here. All I ever use are DeviantArt and Furry Nation.

*Network. Furry Network. Why the hell did I say "nation"?


----------



## Os (Aug 22, 2016)

www.youtube.com: Proko Not a website per se, but Proko is definitely very helpful in terms of anatomy.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 21, 2017)

If you want good art skills then all you gotta do is know how to draw a circle


----------



## hyp1234 (Mar 14, 2017)

Doodlers Anonymous - Art, Draw, Doodle, Create - Daily Inspiration
WetCanvas: Online Living for Artists
www.myphilwong.com: Bio


----------



## sadfrozen389 (Sep 21, 2017)

Having great time here with all beautiful artwork


----------



## W00lies (Oct 8, 2017)

Draw a Box: An exercise based approach to learning the fundamentals of drawing
For learning to draw from scratch. I'm going to do the lessons and homework on this site to teach myself new things. I'm also going to do Proko's lessons eventually. Anyone has good sites to learn from where there are lessons and assignments?


----------



## Maybe Stanley (Feb 26, 2018)

EnterVoid  should definately be on here.
How is it not?  O_O
It is now.

entervoid.com: VOID - Portal

It's a website for competative comic making and it's the bees knees.


----------



## joskua (May 1, 2018)

Website with books by Andrew Loomis
www.alexhays.com: Save Loomis!

Incredible website about digital painting, and includes some videos about drawing basics (skills required either for digital or traditional)
www.ctrlpaint.com: Free Video Library

This is a site focused on writting and office supplies but it has a great selection of pencils, markers, pens, brush pens, inks and other items necessary for illustration (specially comic/manga style), I think it is more useful for people in the USA tho
JetPens.com - Japanese Pens and Stationery

Good art supplies store for UK/Ireland people
www.jacksonsart.com: Jackson's Art Supplies - Finest Art Materials - Best Prices | Jackson's Art Supplies

My favorite free digital painting program
Krita | Digital Painting. Creative Freedom.


----------



## S. Zissou (May 8, 2018)

help-draw-tumblr.com
Muddy Colors | A Fantasy Arts Community

font pairing - font joy



> a flat, simple coloring style works best with inked cartooning (e.g., Asterix).
> The line artist is trying to summarize form with line; adding painterly gradations of shadow in the colors competes with that goal, like adding more words to a haiku.
> 
> Painterly colors work best when the line artist deliberately leaves forms undefined by line, so they can be defined by colors. Cary Nord did this when drawing CONAN,
> leaving many forms to be defined in the colors by Dave Stewart. See also Arthur Rackham, Carl Larsson, etc.


- jesse hamm's tips twitter


----------



## S. Zissou (May 8, 2018)

Maybe Stanley said:


> EnterVoid  should definately be on here.
> How is it not?  O_O
> It is now.
> 
> ...



yaaaaaaaassssssssss! I did something like this once, years and years ago on a forum!


----------



## FurryMuchArt (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi! I'm new here. I'm an artist selling her art, so I thought here would be a good place to post.

Oddly enough, I'm not a furry. If I was, I'd be an albino peacock. Anyway, please buy my art. It's easy. Just go to furrymuch.weebly.com: FURRY MUCH - Once your art is completed, you will receive a link to where you can purchase your digital file. Include what you want your artwork to look like. $10 for uncolored files, $15 for files with color. Only pay if you like the artwork. Please buy my art!


PLEASE BUY MY ART!


- Furry Much Art


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 18, 2018)

FurryMuchArt said:


> I'm not a furry.
> 
> Anyway, please buy my art.
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ this is fishier than an aquarium

Edit: JESUS CHRIST THIS IS FISHIER THAN AN AQUARIUM


----------



## FurryMuchArt (Jun 18, 2018)

Tetrachroma said:


> Jesus Christ this is fishier than an aquarium
> 
> Edit: JESUS CHRIST THIS IS FISHIER THAN AN AQUARIUM



Hey, not sure why you say that. Feel free to request art. (at no cost unless you like it) No reason to question me, I'm just an artist trying to sell her art.


----------



## boederman (Sep 3, 2018)

fineartvn.blogspot.com: How To Draw Library a very complete how to draw library, with tons of artbooks for free


----------



## Hanyanyafuwah (Oct 3, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm wondering if anyone has any insight or website recommendations.

I'm not really connected to the furry community anymore but this is where I've been used to uploading most of my art in the past.
I've stopped uploading here because of my decrease in furry art but I now don't host my art anywhere and it mostly goes unseen.

I still do a lot of nsfw and I want something that's not too rulesy so I can have everything in one place. I'm also really disconnected from social media but I think tumblr seems like it's nsfw friendly?

What's my best options?


----------



## boederman (Oct 3, 2018)

Hanyanyafuwah said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if anyone has any insight or website recommendations.
> 
> I'm not really connected to the furry community anymore but this is where I've been used to uploading most of my art in the past.
> I've stopped uploading here because of my decrease in furry art but I now don't host my art anywhere and it mostly goes unseen.
> ...



I have a tumblr too, but I don't get likes and stuff. Maybe there are key tags to increase popularity or something.  Try it and tell us :3


----------



## Oaker (Oct 26, 2018)

joskua said:


> Website with books by Andrew Loomis
> www.alexhays.com: Save Loomis!
> 
> Incredible website about digital painting, and includes some videos about drawing basics (skills required either for digital or traditional)
> ...


Oh man. The Loomis books! The people who own the rights to those books simply don't care (be that a corporation or the Loomis state). They are so widely distributed with no repercussions that for years the myth of them being public domain has prevailed, as they won't be public domain for another 50 years or so.

And I've known of them being freely available online since about 2005.


----------



## bluezcherry (Dec 28, 2018)

No one seems to be mentioning Behance, which I love for project stuff (specifically gathering different art concepts and aesthetic inspiration) and it's free! 
Behance


----------



## Renneon (Feb 27, 2019)

oh, there are so much neat things here :0 !! Some look really useful !






CSS Drive: Image to Colors Palette Generator

This website generetes a palette from an image !

i use it sometimes both for fun and art and it's super fun and useful !


----------



## gamboo (Mar 17, 2019)

There's this site Sketchfab that has a lot of free 3d models that you can rotate around in the site, it's really useful for making sure your drawing things in perspective and have the right construction.


----------



## Overfix8 (May 11, 2019)

I saw someone share Wysp, where the site has an application at the side so you can draw while looking at the references.

Is there another website like this? or another way of doing this?

Edit: Also my tablet won't work on Wysp. I try to draw there and it just scrolls instead, OTL


----------



## Cassi Diamon (Nov 30, 2019)

I don't have the link, but there's a website called Flipanim and I've been using it for FIVE YEARS it's so helpful and easy to use


----------



## Aveoxus (Dec 27, 2019)

'Online art lessons' dot com is free to join, they send you tutorials through email, pretty cool I thought

bit.ly: Online Art Lessons


----------



## cerulean_blues (Dec 27, 2019)

Overfix8 said:


> I saw someone share Wysp, where the site has an application at the side so you can draw while looking at the references.
> 
> Is there another website like this? or another way of doing this?
> 
> Edit: Also my tablet won't work on Wysp. I try to draw there and it just scrolls instead, OTL


I use an application called pureref for this purpose. It's really fantastic. 
I don't know if it's been mentioned, but there's also this handy site that I use for getting anthro head angles just right. It has a 3d model of various animal skulls that you can rotate, and finds images that are close as well.


----------



## WindSeeker (Apr 24, 2020)

Creatureartteacher.com

this guy has amazing discounts going on due to the virus and even though I’ve been drawing animals for 20 years he’s how to courses are still really good and useful for even me. You guys should all go check it out


----------



## bandit_husky (May 16, 2020)

aggie,io


----------



## redhusky (May 23, 2020)

I computer program and I made a free drawing improvement tool geared towards the "grid" system. I notice that many people don't use the grid because they don't have access to any programs that can do it. 
Note, I stopped development of it due to lack of interest but it still works just fine as. 

theflyingnest.itch.io: Sketch Companion: Drawing Improvement Tool by TheFlyingNest


----------



## ittyspirit (Dec 8, 2020)

So, I've seen some mention of color palettes but nobody has mentioned https://coolors.co/ it's great for making color palettes, especially if you have a starting color in mind.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 24, 2020)

I have to save this because I discovered cool sites. :0


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jun 12, 2021)

I’m too lazy to see if anybody else said the same thing, but the visual library from character design forge is a godsend 








						Visual Library
					

Studying the work of other artists can be an incredibly useful tool to help you in the further development of your artistic skills. Our visual library offers a quick way to access to an extensive and carefully researched collection of model sheets, concept artworks, sketches and tutorials from estab




					characterdesignreferences.com


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

I have 20 followers on Pixiv, I cannot communicate with them but there is a place for westerners to post their artwork.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 19, 2021)

Quickposes. If you want poses, timed challenges, prompts, or backgrounds, that's your place to be.




__





						Quickposes
					

Free image library and gesture drawing tool for artists




					quickposes.com


----------



## mischamisch (Feb 23, 2022)

One of my favorite sites is DrawABox! It's a community and tutorial series built around practicing the fundamentals, especially forms. I've been using it ( against the rules  you're supposed to use pen ) to get used to using a tablet for the first time.

https://drawabox.com


----------



## snowsketches (Mar 16, 2022)

These are my go-tos for recommendations!

*Free:*
https://drawabox.com/ (beginner)
https://www.ctrlpaint.com/library (beginner-intermediate)
https://www.youtube.com/c/ProkoTV/playlists (great for anatomy, also has a podcast and interviews)
https://www.youtube.com/user/Sycra/playlists (great for anatomy and painting)
https://www.youtube.com/c/Istebrak (_amazing _resource for intermediate-advanced rendering, especially faces)

*Paid:*
https://schoolism.com/ 
$0 for some free content, $29.95 monthly or $299.40 yearly for access to full library. Lessons from industry professionals who work in animation and games.








						The Art of Aaron Blaise
					

A blog displaying the concept art and character designs from various films along with wildlife and animal paintings of Aaron Blaise.



					creatureartteacher.com
				



Aaron Blaise is a well known Disney animator, who worked on Lion King and directed Brother Bear. The lessons range from $15-$75, but the monthly subscription at $17.99 gives you access to the full library. He does also do discounts often, sometimes giving away lessons for free or around the $6 range.


----------



## Kitschykiss (Mar 17, 2022)

Thought this site was pretty sick reference material : x6ud.github.io

It basically allows you to do 2 things:
1. Visualise 3D models of various animal skulls.
2. Collate a generous amount of photo references for various animal species.

Example:


----------



## Terror-Run (Mar 20, 2022)

https://line-of-action.com is a super neat webpage. There are other pages like it, and a few of them are already posted. But figured I'dd still share it as it have a lot of options


----------



## kokamugithu (Apr 2, 2022)

Tiamat said:


> http://conceptart.org/forums/forum.php
> 
> http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.com/


oh man....gurneyjourney is the bestttt

i love all of his book, can only buy color and light tho...textbook for all artists..


----------



## tentiv (Apr 20, 2022)

MapCrunch - Random Street View
					

Random Street View - teleport to a random place in the world.




					www.mapcrunch.com
				



Random Google street view, good for background references.


----------

